# Setting poudriere options on a single port



## STREBLO (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm not sure if this is possible but I would like to change an option from poudriere.conf, but only for a specific port, specifically devel/llvm. The problem is when I try to compile devel/llvm I think the builder might be running out of tmpfs space because it claims :


```
/usr/bin/ld: final link failed: No space left on device
```

I have only given it 2GiB of tmpfs for each builder, which was never a problem in the past but it seems like devel/llvm is giving it a real workout. I'm currently trying disabling the limit on tmpfs for each builder and upping the amount of RAM, but if it doesn't work I would like to disable tmpfs for only that port. Is it possible to disable that option for only llvm with `USE_TMPFS=no` for only devel/llvm?


----------



## chrbr (Aug 12, 2017)

One different option might be to disable the debugger because building it takes a lot of resources. This is possible by an entry in /etc/make.conf. Please see below my /etc/make.conf.

```
OPTIONS_UNSET+=DOCS
OPTIONS_UNSET+=NLS
OPTIONS_UNSET+=EXAMPLES
OPTIONS_UNSET+=DEBUG
OPTIONS_UNSET+=GDB
OPTIONS_UNSET+=IPV6
OPTIONS_UNSET+=LLDB
NO_CLEAN=yes
```
Regarding the original question I have no idea, but I am sure that others will provide a solution.


----------

